# Continuity



## Robusta (Jul 11, 2015)

Yesterday, We laid to rest my 83 year old Aunt. 
Her services were held in a church founded in 1823 by her family, constructed in 1837 from timber harvested and milled from our family farm, buried in the cemetery carved from a piece of that same farm, containing most of my family from 1817 through the present and into the future.  At the reception we were represented by family from 4 days old to 102 years of age.
  I was struck by how incredibly lucky we are to have such continuity in one family and am curious for how many more generations it can continue.
Or is this maybe more common than I imagine?


----------



## Lon (Jul 11, 2015)

Nice, but I don't believe it is that common. I have many of my kin buried in upstate New York but not the  continuity.


----------



## imp (Jul 11, 2015)

Robusta said:


> Yesterday, We laid to rest my 83 year old Aunt.
> Her services were held in a church founded in 1823 by her family, constructed in 1837 from timber harvested and milled from our family farm, buried in the cemetery carved from a piece of that same farm, containing most of my family from 1817 through the present and into the future.  At the reception we were represented by family from 4 days old to 102 years of age.
> I was struck by how incredibly lucky we are to have such continuity in one family and am curious for how many more generations it can continue.
> Or is this maybe more common than I imagine?



I found way back in 1972, during my one and only trip to Europe, that family continuity as you mention it, was to be far more prevalent than in the States. A baked-goods shop we stopped in, in Switzerland, had been family-owned and operated for several hundred years!   imp


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 12, 2015)

Lon said:


> Nice, but I don't believe it is that common. I have many of my kin buried in upstate New York but not the  continuity.



.....Mine kin are buried in Blodgett Mills, NY and Rochelle IL and Chicago area and Texas..1700's to present..


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 12, 2015)

Since all of my ancestors immigrated from Germany in the early 1900's the earliest that are buried here are my great grandparents.   Some of my family has tried to look back into Germany to find out about earlier ancestors, but have not had all that much luck. 

In the cemetery by my house in northwestern Illinois has several families buried there, with the earliest deaths inscribed on markers as far back as the late 1700's and have family members buried there through the generations  to this present day.  I think that is wonderful...


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 12, 2015)

Condolences and I don't think your situation is common.  My dad's family goes back to the 1850s in Michigan when they emigrated from Ireland. Growing up I knew cousins, great aunts, etc, some very distant relatives but we were close.  I felt very lucky to know so many of my relatives.  My mom's family goes back to the early 1700's from VA to TN.


----------

